# Edit my car show photo



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

As part of my quest to learn better post processing skills, I'm asking you to edit a car show photo that I took. I'm at car shows a lot because I have a car that is often on display too.

I've been shooting at car shows for many years and I still haven't come up with a post processing style that works for me. I'm all over the place...sometimes I like the photo to be bright, contrasty and vibrant and others I like it to be subtle.

I'm just really curious to see how others would process one of my own car show shots to maybe help give me another perspective.

Download the RAW file here from my OneDrive: Erwin-160730-4497.NEF

This is something that I often do but for some reason I don't like it.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

Artist: *Nicholas Erwin*
Copyright: 2016
Camera: Nikon D610
Lens: 50 mm f/1.8
Exposure: Auto exposure, Aperture-priority AE, 1/2,500 sec, f/2.2, ISO 100


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Artist: *Nicholas Erwin*
> Copyright: 2016
> Camera: Nikon D610
> Lens: 50 mm f/1.8
> Exposure: Auto exposure, Aperture-priority AE, 1/2,500 sec, f/2.2, ISO 100



I completely forgot to put that on there haha. My bad.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

I would have taken the shot completely differently myself.
F/2.2 ==> you cannot even read the "Galaxie 500" near the right headlight due to a thin DOF.

I would also have not taken it at a 45 degree angle to the front, I would change the perspective, and also change the height towards the car.  That's all a personal thing but it's something you should experiment with (watch how you want the hood to be portrayed, length of the car, front (angle and height).

such as this:


ƒ/7.1

18.0 mm

1/1000

560



DSC_2799 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr

or



Cars-22 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I would have taken the shot completely differently myself.
> F/2.2 ==> you cannot even read the "Galaxie 500" near the right headlight due to a thin DOF.
> 
> I would also have not taken it at a 45 degree angle to the front, I would change the perspective, and also change the height towards the car.  That's all a personal thing but it's something you should experiment with.



Hmm. Its tough because I just don't have much time as people always tend to walk in the frame, so I really have to be quick and I guess I tend to to take my shots 45 degrees to the front..its something I've always done. Maybe I'm wrong about it but I liked the shot. I wanted a shallow DOF effect but I guess that was wrong too. I decided to use my 50mm because I was sick of using my wide angle all the time and wanted to change it up. 

Ugh, I don't know what I'm going to do. The more and more I keep sharing my photos here, its making me realize that I just suck at this form art. I really appreciate that everyone is trying to help me but with my learning disabilities, its just that easy for me and I'm just never going to learn it right. Man I don't know, maybe its time I just give up lol.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

There have been times I've sat in front of a car for 10 minutes waiting for an opportune time to take a photo.

Think about CoastalConn and many other bird photographers.  Think of how long they can sit in an area waiting for some bird action, which may or may NOT even occur.  At least with car shows, the cars are normally just sitting there.

Photography can be a waiting game.  Getting there at the right time before the sun is so bright overhead .. so early or late in the day may be better (especially for people/congestion).

I like a small DOF/Aperture when i'm emphasizing one thing about the car, such as the hood ornament.



Cars-1 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr

But when I'm taking a pic of the entire car seeing emblems, etc I think are important, such as the hood scope on the Mustang up above showing "TWIN-TURBO", or the Camaro emblems being legible on the hood and front quarter panel.  And the perspective emphasizes the long hoods.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

I like this shot I took, but I'm sure its all wrong too. Lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 2, 2016)

Nothing wrong but to quote Gary A.



Gary A. said:


> Keep playing with the wide, get in close and shoot tight. You will be rewarded.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Nothing wrong but to quote Gary A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think everything should be shot close and wide, but that's just my opinion and I'm positive that I'm wrong. Lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong but to quote Gary A.
> ...


OK... just saying, Gary or Astro haven't done me wrong yet...


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



The biggest issue I have with these wide angle lenses at car shows is that there are just too much distractions.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice car.

Joe


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Nice car.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 125465



Ha nice edit. That's funny because I also removed the power lines but LR was acting up so I decided not to just for the sake of this post.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's another shot that I thought was pretty good.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Nice car.
> 
> Joe
> 
> View attachment 125465


I like that purple car .. less distracting.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I like this shot I took, but I'm sure its all wrong too. Lol
> 
> View attachment 125455


This image is fine.
Lens: 50 mm f/1.8
Exposure: Auto exposure, Aperture-priority AE, 1/2,500 sec, f/2.2, ISO 100

What I have to ask though is what is the subject of the photo ?

the steering wheel and dash?
Just make sure those things are IN FOCUS with proper focus point selection and aperture instead of what is in the mirror.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

When I'm taking pics I'm in AFS-Single and pointing directly where I want to.
Correct aperture, etc and all is in focus of what you want to show.

Start thinking about how you want to take a photo.  Think of DOF, think of the calculations for DEPTH of items in FOCUS from the focus point.

If you zoom in below you'll see the gauges and steering wheel emblem all sharp and legible.




DSC_2884 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


ƒ/8.0

18.0 mm

1/200

640 ISO

Use your D610's ISO to get the aperture that you need.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I like this shot I took, but I'm sure its all wrong too. Lol
> ...



Yeah...just realized it was out of focus. Its getting a reject.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

In one of my car shows I did I really started learning how to use Photoshop.
I removed people, buildings, etc. to eliminate all the clutter around the cars.
sometimes, 'ya gotta get rid of that stuff.

There was a hotel behind this car.  If you look at the pine tree just to the left you'll see an oddity at it's peak.  An entire building I removed.



DSC_2928 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's a subject of a wheel.  Notice how the wheel is sharp all the way around.  proper aperture for the subject including the "FORD GT" emblem. 



DSC_2811 by Steve Sklar, on Flickr


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> In one of my car shows I did I really started learning how to use Photoshop.
> I removed people, buildings, etc. to eliminate all the clutter around the cars.
> sometimes, 'ya gotta get rid of that stuff.



I don't have the time or patience to do that kind of intensive photoshop work. If its something I can remove easily, I'll do it. But if its going to requires hours of work, I'll pass. Sometimes I like to leave people in the photos since it adds a human element instead of making the photo peopleless. Its a car show..there is going to be people and distractions there. Nothing I can do about it and I'm not a HUGE fan of composition unless it's absolutely necessary to the save the shot.

But like you said before, it's all personal preference and that's what makes us unique. 

I never asked for my photo to be critiqued, If I did...I would have said so. I really don't like being reminded that my photos suck because I know they do. I just simply wanted an alternate perspective of post processing. But I really appreciate your help and I'm going to a car show this weekend...depending on weather...and I will take your advice in consideration and I'll do a little bit of experimenting...though, not a huge fan of location this weekend so I'll be focusing more on details than anything. 

Because I go to shows so much, its gets boring photographing the same cars over and over.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

My wheel shot.

RX100 M3 at 1/800, f/2.8, ISO 125






And another wheel subject.

D7000 + 12-24 f/4 at  f/4, 1/400 and ISO 400.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

The photos are really fine, personal preference, etc.
But the "what is in focus" is what you have to work on.

The Hot Rod shot was fine.  Though you probably focused on the license plate. Then with the f.2.5 the OOF started fairly quickly after that.
But on those Hot Rods the Engine and grill is what is one of the main subjects.  Why is that OOF ?

Focus on the more front part of engine.  Use a larger aperture say f/7.1.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Because I go to shows so much, its gets boring photographing the same cars over and over.


I stopped going to car shows.  I started seeing the same cars over and over again.
I want to go to some more high end ones around here but schedule hasn't aligned.
It happens


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> My wheel shot.
> 
> RX100 M3 at 1/800, f/2.8, ISO 125
> 
> ...


I like those wheels shots.  they're in focus.
but you are using different cameras where the DOF /FOV  is different per the aperture.
On you D610 FF you have the Least DOF /FOV of all those cameras.

On the M3 it has a 1 inch processor
On the d7000 an APS-C
The d610 a FF sensor
you really have to understand the difference in DOF /FOV dependent upon the sensor size, and compensate the aperture selection due to it ..

ie, pump UP the aperture on the d610.  Next car show START at f/8.  Single Focus Point on the subject. and see how you do.

https://lensvid.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Sensors-size-01-01.jpg


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 2, 2016)

My home town has a car show once a year - though this year it nearly got rained out.  Got a few snaps, still haven't processed most of them but...




20160731_0552 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


ƒ/9.0
75.0 mm
1/160
ISO 140


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Because I go to shows so much, its gets boring photographing the same cars over and over.
> ...



But since I have a show car, don't really want to stop going to them just because I see the same cars over and over. Sometimes different people attend the show that never seen this car and since its a pretty rare car and signed by actors, its gotta be shown a lot..hence..show car lol.  

I see a lot of photographers at these shows but you know they are there for 2 hours..I'm there 8 hours or sometimes more! I could stop bring my camera, but then I'd be bored so having a camera and walking around I try my best to see stuff that not everyone notices. 

The thing is, I like blowing out the background and I know with cars..its not easy. Maybe I should get a like a 85 1.8 because then I could shoot with a smaller aperture and get what I want in focus but still have the background blown out. The issue is space, I'd have to step back further and I'm sure as you know that sometimes there just isn't that much room.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's another car show shot I took a couple weekends ago. I took this shot a low angle because there was actually structure behind the car and plus the sky looked cool. 

D610 + 24-120 f/4 at f/5.6, 24mm, ISO 100


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Here's another car show shot I took a couple weekends ago. I took this shot a low angle because there was actually structure behind the car and plus the sky looked cool.
> 
> D610 + 24-120 f/4 at f/5.6, 24mm, ISO 100
> 
> View attachment 125476


I like it.
but what Focus Mode do you use ?


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another car show shot I took a couple weekends ago. I took this shot a low angle because there was actually structure behind the car and plus the sky looked cool.
> ...



Just auto I'm sure.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

take the focus mode out of Auto
Goto AFS-Single.  Learn how to use it.
you'll like all your photos much better and get many more keepers.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> take the focus mode out of Auto
> Goto AFS-Single.  Learn how to use it.
> you'll like all your photos much better and get many more keepers.



I'm sure. But there are times I forgot that I am in single mode and then I see a photo opportunity and by the time I change my focus point...the moment is gone.  It has happened more than once already this year. I'm just not as fast as you are or even having the remembering capabilities. Lol.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > take the focus mode out of Auto
> ...


use AFC-S then and keep it like that. or 9 point.
being in Auto Focus mode just relies upon the camera to make the decision for you.  If you are a in a single focus point as long as that one point is pointed to the subject you're going to get better focus potential then letting the camera decide, especially if you are in a wide aperture.

Do you know the focus point of the car/sky photo?
I think it was 4 feet in front of the tire between you and the car.  Nice of the camera to think the ground was the main subject.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



It was actually on the car, I do remember. I wouldn't let the camera focus on the ground. I'm stupid, but not that stupid. 

Sharp enough for me.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


that's a lot better than when I zoomed in to the photo above.  must have been the degradation from downsizing it.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Yeah I just zoomed into 1:1 in LR and did a quick screen grab.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

This is how packed car shows are sometimes lol.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

@astroNikon Do you processing any of your car shots in b&w?


----------



## Designer (Aug 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> This is how packed car shows are sometimes lol.


It's not you, it's the organizers of the car show.  They are placing the cars for people to walk around and look at "touching" distance without regard for photographers.  Cars shows are just that way.  That is why some posters have suggested "close and wide" as a way to minimize the extraneous distractions.  If you get to know some of the owners you can ask for a private photo shoot where they can pose the car with a better background.


----------



## gckless (Aug 2, 2016)

I think you did a decent job. Don't worry about finding your own style, just edit them as you like and eventually your own style will come.

I've been doing cars for a couple years. I'm still not that good. I've been doing a lot of on-track stuff this year, but I'm actually editing a car show from Sunday now. I don't use Flickr a lot anymore, but I'll post a couple examples of mine.

These following 3 were from very busy shows. Literally about 70 people around that F40. Sometimes you just have to wait in position until people are out of frame, and jump while the iron's hot. I may have waiting 10 minutes crouching down for these shots. Usually if you wait there long enough, people will notice you and move so you can take a photo. There are some that are oblivious though. 

These are probably a little dark, figured out my monitor was too bright not too long ago 




F40 by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr




Triple Barrel by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr




327 by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr


Sometimes it can't be avoided, and you have to focus in on details. That's when the small aperture comes in. Though as has been mentioned in the thread, the correct aperture for the subject. That's one thing I don't think I get right.




Eyes Half Shut by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr




&#x27;Vette by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr


Another option, and what I do lately, is to go either at the very beginning or very end of the shows. Honestly, with the heat and amount of people at shows lately I just don't go, or go early (morning shows) or late (night shows). I do hate waiting for people.




Looming Clouds by Gilbert Kless, on Flickr


One thing I can pass on for sure, because it was told to me (on this site actually, yay for learning!), is not to crop too tight. It's sometimes very hard to do at shows. I crop much tighter than I would like to at shows. But, just be aware of it. Oh, and explore different angles.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 2, 2016)

I like that Impala shot. That's my kind of style...I have yet to shoot a car show at night though. I don't live in a city so that's really hard to come by here! But that would be really fun. 

Thanks for sharing your photos, they are great. I guess I'm on the right track, I just gotta keep working at it and I'll get better (hopefully). 

I'm just going to process my photos my own way and avoid useless filters that make my photos look like someone else's and hopefully as you mention, with time it will come to me. 

I don't mind playing the waiting game at car shows because after all..its really for the people to see the cars and I don't want to be in their way looking at the car so I wait for my moment when its clear and take the shot but I can't wait forever either so if there is a ton of people around the car then I try to add that element to the photo as it is a car show and there's going to be people and that's part of it. 

Kind of like this, not a TON of people but you get the point.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 2, 2016)

nerwin said:


> @astroNikon Do you processing any of your car shots in b&w?


No, I don't recall converting any to black and white.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 3, 2016)

This is probably what I would go with. It has a 16:9 crop and tilted up slightly. I have also included a screen shot of the focus point that was used by the camera as I think that was one of the questions in the thread.


 


Focus points


 

focus point legend:


----------



## nerwin (Aug 3, 2016)

You can get focus points from the raw file?


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 3, 2016)

Using a plugin you can see them from inside LR:
Show Focus Points Plugin for Lightroom

The Nikon software Capture NX-D can also show the focus point.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 3, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> Using a plugin you can see them from inside LR:
> Show Focus Points Plugin for Lightroom
> 
> The Nikon software Capture NX-D can also show the focus point.



That's pretty neat really.


----------



## gckless (Aug 3, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I like that Impala shot. That's my kind of style...I have yet to shoot a car show at night though. I don't live in a city so that's really hard to come by here! But that would be really fun.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos, they are great. I guess I'm on the right track, I just gotta keep working at it and I'll get better (hopefully).
> 
> ...


 Yeah, it will come with time. There are certain things you can't rush IMO.

You do make a good point about the people around a car at shows, making them part of the subject. The photo you posted demonstrates that well, I like it. What concerns me more are the stray people in the background of shots that you may have waited out. And I don't mean that photo specifically, just in general.

Explore different angles for sure. If the car is slammed on the ground for example, you could either get down on the ground (and I mean literally up to the point of setting the camera on the ground), or go high with the camera and get a shot straight down of the hood. If it's a lifted truck, getting low would emphasize the size of the truck. In your photo above, you could have gotten real close to the front grill and taken a photo towards the people with the engine bay on the right side, just giving a peek of what they were looking at. So many options, you have a lot of creative freedom with cars.

I like how you edited this one too, in terms of exposure and colors. It's not what I would have done, but I like it. I like the muted colors, and the darker shadows. My first reaction was that the shadows are too dark, but the more I look at it the more I like it. Works well with the duller colors. Nice!


----------



## nerwin (Aug 3, 2016)

gckless said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I like that Impala shot. That's my kind of style...I have yet to shoot a car show at night though. I don't live in a city so that's really hard to come by here! But that would be really fun.
> ...



Haha thanks, that photo was from a while ago. I didn't bother to re-edit it for this posting.  I'm pretty sure it was some free preset I got.

I try to experiment with angles, sometimes they work and sometimes they don't work and sometimes I get weird looks. Hahaha.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 3, 2016)

Haha, just wanted to share how crazy that rat rod was inside.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 3, 2016)

How I Post-Process Hard Light and Overwhelming Tones


----------



## binga63 (Aug 3, 2016)

had a little play


----------

